# [SOLVED] jack déconne

## Poum

Bonjour.

Adepte de Linux depuis un moment, je viens de quitter Debian ArchLinux et

autre et de découvrir Gentoo.

Très déçu de la pluspart des Linux, spécialement la façon dont ils

"évoluent" actuellement , j'ai été séduit par Gentoo, jusqu'à ce problème avec jackd. 

Je lance jackd ainsi:

[code] $ /usr/bin/jackd -dalsa -dhw:0 -r48000 -p1024 -n2[/code]

J'ai recompilé le noyaux Linux en changeant:

[Quote]

CONFIG_FZ_1000=y

FULL PREEMPTIBLE

[/Quote]

Jack se lance mais j'ai cette erreur 

jack: 1951:1990362608 /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1/work/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3/jackd/engine.c:jack_run_one_cycle:2438: run process

[quote]jack: 1951:1990362610 /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1/work/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3/jackd/engine.c:jack_engine_process:852: considering client alsa_pcm for processing

jack: 1951:1990362615 /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1/work/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3/jackd/engine.c:jack_run_one_cycle:2459: release graph lock

jack: 1951:1990362617 /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1/work/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3/jackd/engine.c:jack_run_one_cycle:2460: cycle finished, status = 0

jack: 1951:1990383984 /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1/work/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3/jackd/engine.c:jack_run_one_cycle:2392: trying to acquire read lock (FW = 0)

jack: 1951:1990384008 /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1/work/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3/jackd/engine.c:jack_run_one_cycle:2429: release problem lock

jack: 1951:1990384010 /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1/work/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3/jackd/engine.c:jack_run_one_cycle:2432: waiting for driver read

jack: 1951:1990384014 /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1/work/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3/jackd/engine.c:jack_run_one_cycle:2438: run process

jack: 1951:1990384016 /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1/work/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3/jackd/engine.c:jack_engine_process:852: considering client alsa_pcm for processing

jack: 1951:1990384021 /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1/work/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3/jackd/engine.c:jack_run_one_cycle:2459: release graph lock

jack: 1951:1990384023 /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1/work/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3/jackd/engine.c:jack_run_one_cycle:2460: cycle finished, status = 0

jack: 1951:1990405258 /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1/work/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3/jackd/engine.c:jack_run_one_cycle:2392: trying to acquire read lock (FW = 0)

jack: 1951:1990405274 /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1/work/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3/jackd/engine.c:jack_run_one_cycle:2429: release problem lock

jack: 1951:1990405277 /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1/work/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3/jackd/engine.c:jack_run_one_cycle:2432: waiting for driver read

jack: 1951:1990405280 /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1/work/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3/jackd/engine.c:jack_run_one_cycle:2438: run process

jack: 1951:1990405283 /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1/work/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3/jackd/engine.c:jack_engine_process:852: considering client alsa_pcm for processing

jack: 1951:1990405287 /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1/work/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3/jackd/engine.c:jack_run_one_cycle:2459: release graph lock

jack: 1951:1990405290 /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1/work/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3/jackd/engine.c:jack_run_one_cycle:2460: cycle finished, status = 0

jack: 1951:1990426593 /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1/work/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3/jackd/engine.c:jack_run_one_cycle:2392: trying to acquire read lock (FW = 0)

jack: 1951:1990426608 /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1/work/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3/jackd/engine.c:jack_run_one_cycle:2429: release problem lock

jack: 1951:1990426611 /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1/work/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3/jackd/engine.c:jack_run_one_cycle:2432: waiting for driver read

[/quote]

[edit]

ici les versions installées avec les uses flags de chaque programme.

http://pastebin.com/vfY9QQsu

[/edit]

J'ai peut-être oublié d'installer un paquet ou allors je me suis trompé dans les USE flags?

Quelqu'un a peut-être déjà eu cette erreur?

Par avance, merci de votre aide.

Pim.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Je lance jack via qjackctl, et la console est assez verbeuse. Je te dirai quoi ce soir, mais à voir ces messages, je n'ai pas l'impression que ce sont des erreurs, sauf si le processus s'arrête.

Quelles options de jack ont été compilées (emerge -pv jack-audio-connection-kit) ?

Es-tu bien dans le groupe audio ?

EDIT: si nous n'arrivons pas à t'aider correctement, je te conseille aussi d'aller zyeuter http://www.linuxmao.org/ qui a des pages d'informations sur jack  :Wink: 

----------

## Poum

Bonjour et merci à toi d'essayer de m'aider.

J'ai fait un édit sur le premier topic avec un lien sur paste.com

ou l'on peut voir les uses flags de chaque programmes.

Je ne pense pas que ça soit normal car il y a un processus qui n'arrête pas de se recréer on dirait.

Je ne sait pas si c'est jack lui-même.[/code]

Bon je vais quand-même l'essayer avec ma carte basse latence pour voir.

Merci en tout cas.

----------

## Poum

Le résultat de la commande que tu m'as demandée:

[code]emerge -pv jack-audio-connection-kit

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1::gentoo  USE="alsa cpudetection debug doc examples oss pam (-altivec) (-coreaudio)" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse -3dnow" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB[/code]

----------

## Poum

> Est-tu bien dans le groupe audio?

Oui.

> C'est peut-être normal

Non car les bornes de plugins alsa ne n'affichent même pas dans qjackctl.

De plus il plante la première fois qu'on le lance.

Ensuite si on le relance les erreurs défilent sur la console d'erreur de qjackctl

Les même que si on le lance en console avec les même paramètres.

En plus autant que je sache, un serveur qui passerait son temps à écrire autant de message n'est pas gage d'efficacité.

Et puis je connais suffisemment jack pour savoir que quand tout est normal : il ne dit rien, sauf si on le configure pour qu'il parle et ce n'est pas le cas.

Autre chose:

Sur la même machine, jackd fonctionne sur 3 autres linux (debian/ubuntu/archlinux) sans aucun problème.

Par conséquent je ne soupconne pas un problème matériel.

Ce qui n'empèche pas un conflit logiciel.

Voila.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bon, on continue en français ou en anglais ?

----------

## Poum

Laisse tomber je quitte le forum: je vais faire autrement.

Merci de m'avoir aidé.

----------

## Poum

Bon j'ai trouvé.

Le problème était du au fait que ma configuration temps

réèl était dans /etc/security/limits.conf au lieu

de /etc/security/limits.d/fichier.conf

Ce qui rendait jackd instable sauf en décochant

la case temps réèl dans qjackctl ou encore

avec le user root.

[SOLVED]

----------

